# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 18-08-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 12-08-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Po te fitonit nje milion dollar, si do ti shqenzonit?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Esperanca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22474

Titulli: "Goca, a ua dini vleren meshkujve shqiptare?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22473

Titulli: "Cuna, a ua dini vleren femrave shqiptare?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22472

Titulli: "Qka mendon Shqiperia per Bashkimin Kombetar?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga ___Vaksinca___)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22471

Titulli: "Individualiteti dhe Personaliteti" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22470

Titulli: "Grupet e muzikes Hard Rock" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Enola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22468

Titulli: "Imagjinate?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22462

Titulli: "Dhjetor 1998" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22461

Titulli: "Fatos Kongoli" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22459

Titulli: "Kuizi me pyetje të mia" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22456

Titulli: "Rinia nuk merret me politike.   ......kjo gje u intereson shume politikaneve !" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22454

Titulli: "Kameramani, Qe Mban Ditar Per Dasmat" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22453

Titulli: "Fabula" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22452

Titulli: "&quot;Fantazitë e Pshtjelluara&quot;" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22450

Titulli: "Fillim i një fillimi" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga xxxl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22441

Titulli: "Fitnete Rexha" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22439

Titulli: "&quot;Sa shume do doja&quot;!" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22433

Titulli: "kush mendoni se do te fitoj ne ndeshjen   GJORGJI - SHQIPERI...............(nga Dr.K)" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Dr.K)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22432

Titulli: "Cila eshte skuadra juaj me e preferuar EUROPIANE,...........(nga Dr.K)" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Dr.K)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22431

Titulli: "Piktori Vladimir Stamo" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga xxxl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22430

Titulli: "V D E K J A" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Arrnubi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22428

Titulli: "Dedikuar Asaj" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Teli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22426

Titulli: "Beqir Musliu" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22422

Titulli: "bllokoni futjen e programeve spiun pa dijenine tuaj" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22419

Titulli: "skanim online antivirus antitrojan" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22418

Titulli: "Poezi nga Charles Bukowski" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Postmodern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22416

Titulli: "Pearl Jam" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Postmodern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22413

Titulli: "Kur do modernizohet mentaliteti Shqiptar?" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga ildushja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22412

Titulli: "Prezantimi i im" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga BeSuShI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22409

Titulli: "Menu Dreke Per Dite Festash dhe Bankete" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22408

Titulli: "Nano Apo Meta" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22405

Titulli: "Shkembeni skedare,documenta,foto,programe me njeri tjetrin" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22402

Titulli: "Histori pasionesh" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22398

Titulli: "A eshte vdekja nje zgjidhje????" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Zonjusha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22397

Titulli: "Smund të bashkëpunoj me krimin e organizuar" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22393

Titulli: "Tokë e askujt (fushat e gjelbra te Frances)." (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22392

Titulli: "Kafeneja &quot;Muzikë e zgjedhur&quot; -IV-" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22387

Titulli: "&quot;DASHURIA, MARTESA DHE CDO GJE QE LIDHET ME TO SIPAS ISLAMIT DHE NATYRES NJERZORE&quot;" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22385

Titulli: "Rruga drejt begative të xhennetit dhe përhershmërisë së tij" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga gazi_21)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22383

Titulli: "Mbill, Që Të Mund Të Korrësh !" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga gazi_21)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22382

Titulli: "Agjerimi Dhe Urtesia E Tij" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga xhenisi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22381

Titulli: "Ceka: Të internohen familjet e kriminelëve" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22376

Titulli: "nje trojan qe spo e heq dot qafe" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22375

Titulli: "&quot;no coment&quot;" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22372

Titulli: "ToMoRri 2" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22371

Titulli: "Karakteri, zhvillimi dhe edukimi i tij" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22370

Titulli: "Sondazh i gazetes Koha Jone" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22368

Titulli: "Bijtë e Sadamit e hëngrën po bijtë e Enverit tonë kur!?" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Gege Toska)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22366

Titulli: "Libra të preferuar nga fëmijëria." (postuar 15-08-2003 nga salamandra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22364

Titulli: "Xhilda Lapardhaja: &quot;Dua të bëhem aktore&quot;" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22362

Titulli: "A I Dini Keto Per &quot;izraelin&quot; ?" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Arrnubi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22359

Titulli: "mykonian_1 në mesin tuaj" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga mykonian_1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22354

Titulli: "Komunikim" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga mister_alfa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22342

Titulli: "Vllaznia" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Shkodra_Jone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22341

Titulli: "Vendimi I Sheriatit Mbi Namazin" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22339

Titulli: "Vëllazëria Në Islam" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22338

Titulli: "C`fare eshte dita e premte per muslimanet?" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22337

Titulli: "Muhamedi a.s." (postuar 15-08-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22336

Titulli: "Kur'ani i Mrekullueshem" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22335

Titulli: "Rinia Islame : NGA HUMNERA NE SHPRESE" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22334

Titulli: "Kurani dhe Syneti : Virtytet e Pejgamberit a.s." (postuar 15-08-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22333

Titulli: "isalmi dhe shakenca ' argumentet reth sejlljes se tokes&quot;" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22332

Titulli: "Ku ta gjej këngën &quot;Mirupafshim&quot; - nga Ganimete Abazi?" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga ^^Gjalica^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22331

Titulli: "Femrat me te kerkuara te forumit" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22330

Titulli: "Meshkujt me te kerkuar te forumit" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22329

Titulli: "Dështon projekti për Kosovën" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22327

Titulli: "Me mbyllen vete faqet e internetit." (postuar 14-08-2003 nga salamandra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22321

Titulli: "NYC, Toronto, Detroit, Ottawa, CT, etj pa elektricitet" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga salamandra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22324

Titulli: "Kullat ranë po ne qëndrojmë!" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22314

Titulli: "Kush me gje nje program per..." (postuar 14-08-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22313

Titulli: "Albo ne Greenwich" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga apollonia1982)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22311

Titulli: "A dini ndonjë gjë mbi violinisten shqiptare ne Skoci?" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22308

Titulli: "Cfare Nuk Thote Fjala E Perendise (bibla)" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga ABIGAIL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22304

Titulli: "Sikur tja ndryshonit emrin..." (postuar 14-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22302

Titulli: "Si të përgatitemi për vdekje?" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga gazi_21)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22301

Titulli: "Death" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22300

Titulli: "EXEL ndihme" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga xheta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22297

Titulli: "eNjeri në forumishqiptar" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22294

Titulli: "Eros vs. Perversitet." (postuar 14-08-2003 nga salamandra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22293

Titulli: "Akulli ne Arktik do te shkrije komplet ne 100 vjet!" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22288

Titulli: "Problemi, Zgjidhja, Perfundimi" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22273

Titulli: "Poezia ime" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga ermal :xhoker: )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22262

Titulli: "Ju përshëndes të gjithve." (postuar 13-08-2003 nga Skaramush)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22260

Titulli: "Krijuesat e viruseve.  Rebele apo zagare?" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga xhivola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22259

Titulli: "Si t'i formatizoj &quot;columns&quot; në Excel?" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga xheta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22258

Titulli: "Evis Qaja" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22255

Titulli: "Lojrat e MtrX - Kush i gjen? NO.2" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22252

Titulli: "Një web i ri për gjuhën shqipe?" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22249

Titulli: "Lojrat e MtrX  - Kush i gjen? NO.1" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22247

Titulli: "Kush do te fitoje ne duelin Nano-Meta?" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22246

Titulli: "Cili numer ju sjell fat?" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22245

Titulli: "Determinism" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22242

Titulli: "Faqet e Kardavit në Internet" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22238

Titulli: "Te mite" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga qyfyri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22237

Titulli: "Gjenetika dhe Pavdeksia" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga Iliri88)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22236

Titulli: "Kaosi !" (postuar 12-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22235

Titulli: "Marco Van Basten,trajneri i ri i Akademise se Ajaxit." (postuar 12-08-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22233

Titulli: "Erdha unë - Macja" (postuar 12-08-2003 nga macekeqe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22228

Titulli: "Kujdes me Mcafee Virus scan Professional 7.03 update" (postuar 12-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22224

Titulli: "Blaster Worm Duke infektuar mijra kompjutera ne rrjet" (postuar 12-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22223

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Kush eshte beqarja me e kerkuar e forumit?
 o 'Leila' (5 vota)
 o 'Nuska' (2 vota)
 o 'Shigjeta' (1 vota)
 o '^^Gjalica^^' (10 vota)
 o 'Malli' (4 vota)
 o 'GoDDeSS' (3 vota)
 o 'angeldust' (3 vota)
 o 'Jola' (2 vota)
 o 'Karamel Eyez' (1 vota)
 o 'korcaprincess19' (0 vota)
 o 'Sheqerka' (0 vota)
 o 'BaBy_BiRbA' (3 vota)
 o 'Kuntakinta' (0 vota)
 o 'london_girl' (0 vota)
 o 'Dharma' (0 vota)
 o 'Living in Vain' (1 vota)
 o 'Flava' (1 vota)
 o 'Macja Blu' (1 vota)
 o 'Kukumjacka' (0 vota)
 o 'Eliona' (0 vota)
 o 'PTUUU edhe ketu!!! Vuri emrin e vet por s'vuri beqaren me te mire te forumi!! (d.m.th. "Tjeter")  :Sater: ' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22330

Sondazh: Kush eshte beqari me i kerkuar i forumit?
 o 'AsgjeSikurDielli' (5 vota)
 o 'Drini ne L.A.' (2 vota)
 o 'StterollA' (3 vota)
 o 'Wolf Power' (5 vota)
 o 'Kolombi' (5 vota)
 o 'Ryder (Aryan-SS)' (4 vota)
 o 'R2T' (1 vota)
 o 'Sokoli' (0 vota)
 o 'PrInCiPiEl' (0 vota)
 o 'Huggos' (1 vota)
 o 'Tahox' (0 vota)
 o 'Debatiku' (0 vota)
 o 'Pogradecari' (0 vota)
 o 'luton_boy_uk' (0 vota)
 o 'Magjistari' (1 vota)
 o 'PTUU!!! Ajo budallaqja s'paska vene beqarin me te mire!! (d.m.th. "Tjeter")  :terroristi: ' (8 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22329

Sondazh: Kush do te fitoje ne duelin Nano-Meta?
 o 'Ilir Meta' (5 vota)
 o 'Fatos Nano' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22246

Sondazh: Çka mendoni se eshte cenzura?
 o 'mosnjohje e te drejtave te tjetrit' (1 vota)
 o 'diktature' (0 vota)
 o 'injorance' (0 vota)
 o 'se di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22222

Sondazh: Çfarë do t'ju shtynte për t'u kthyer në trojet e baballarëve tanë?
 o 'Rrëzimi i poshtetit Socialist në RSH/Pavarësia e Dardanisë.' (0 vota)
 o 'Ringritja e sistemit të Drejtësisë anembanë trojeve shqiptare.' (2 vota)
 o 'Hyrja e papritur e Republikës së Shqipërisë në B.E.' (0 vota)
 o 'Asgje. Nuk kthehem ne asnje menyre.' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22210

Sondazh: Kush eshte feja monoteiste
 o 'Islami' (3 vota)
 o 'budizmi' (0 vota)
 o 'krishterimi' (1 vota)
 o 'hinduizmi' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22204

Sondazh: Cilit komunitet fetar i perkisni?
 o 'Musliman' (28 vota)
 o 'Orthodoks' (21 vota)
 o 'Katolik' (12 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (2 vota)
 o 'Jam ateist' (3 vota)
 o 'Besoj ne Zot, s'kam fe' (24 vota)
 o 'Nuk besoj ne Zot' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22176

Sondazh: Çfarë do t'ju shtynte për t'u kthyer në trojet e baballarëve tanë?
 o '1. Rrëzimi i poshtetit Socialist në RSH/Pavarësia e Dardanisë.' (4 vota)
 o '2. Ringritja e sistemit të Drejtësisë anembanë trojeve shqiptare.' (14 vota)
 o '3. Hyrja e papritur e Republikës së Shqipërisë në B.E.' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22151

Sondazh: Zgjidhni moshen
 o '18-20' (3 vota)
 o '20-22' (2 vota)
 o '22-24' (26 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21750

Sondazh: martese apo bashkejetese
 o 'Martesa' (5 vota)
 o 'bashkejetesa' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21624


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

18-08:
 o Sokoli (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=19

18-08:
 o myzi (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8114

18-08:
 o visi (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=750

18-08:
 o fatimiri (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1203

18-08:
 o admir9 (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1472

18-08:
 o TIRONSIII (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1301

18-08:
 o sonila mustafa (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2011

18-08:
 o trancemelody - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2933
 o eklipsi_yjor - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3052

18-08:
 o Ines (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3148

18-08:
 o grindavece (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4282

18-08:
 o arben haklaj (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4759

18-08:
 o cico koburja (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5246

18-08:
 o ermald (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5679

18-08:
 o anxhela21 (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9239
 o protik (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8383

18-08:
 o *Mela* (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8642

19-08:
 o Tesla (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1075

19-08:
 o gjergjlleshi.we (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=428

19-08:
 o Lepurushja (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1334
 o kali (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1523

19-08:
 o Stendal (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3111

19-08:
 o rezi_Mynihut (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3153

19-08:
 o elion02 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3434

19-08:
 o kraja (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3706

19-08:
 o kumbari (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3768
 o il padrino (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3770

19-08:
 o roland delia (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7703

19-08:
 o vale (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5966

19-08:
 o prostituta (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6434


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 12-08-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 76 Anetare te rinj
 o 117 Tema te reja
 o 1,855 Postime te reja
 o 6 Sondazhe te reja

----------

